# Wie mache ich solche Punkte im Hintergrund?!



## chief (16. März 2003)

Hallo,
wollte euch mal fragen, wie man so "punkte" im Hintergrund wie auf http://www.gamecube-online.net

wäre nett, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte was ich machen muss um sowas hinzubekommen oder ein tutorial zeigen könnte 

danke im vorraus


----------



## lexi (16. März 2003)

.


----------



## chriZ (16. März 2003)

jep und das ganze als muster festlegen und dann einfügen.. genauso wie bei den scanlines


----------



## pReya (16. März 2003)

Hättest auch einfach Speichern können und nah ranzoomen !


----------



## lexi (16. März 2003)

oder die bildschirmlupe nehmen...


----------



## chief (16. März 2003)

sorry  so weit hab ich nich gedacht 

vielen dank, bis denne ^^


----------

